

Billion dollar brine: mining saltwater with bacteria - leojkent
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/9616/billion-dollar-brine-mining-saltwater-with-bacteria/

======
fjabre
Stupid question here: why wouldn't the brine be of some use to the food
industry.. Isn't salt big business?

~~~
s0rce
You could evaporate the brine and make sea salt. You basically remove the last
bit of water after most of the salt has crystallized and you get pure salt and
the impurities concentrate in the left over water. It should be more efficient
than traditional sea salt production as the solution starts out more
concentrated.

note that I'm doing my PhD in materials science and focus on
biomineralization.

------
brianbreslin
Was half expecting some sort of salt powered electrical source to have been
discovered in this article.

